# What is legal for Doves?



## bfriendly (Nov 29, 2014)

I cant find in the regs what shot size(or anything other than dates) is Legal for Dove hunting. 
Seems strange that there is a Dove season coinciding with Deer Archery season where I hunt, but it is. 
Anywho, I cant seem to find any DNR Regs specifically on Doves. I just want to be out in the woods and dont have a Stick slinger of any sort...........yet

Here are my questions if ya'll would be so kind as to help a fella out........
1)What Firearm/shot size is legal to shoot Doves with? We grew up shooting and harvesting them in our Neighborhood with Wrist rockets and Pellet guns.
2)I hunt WMAs so do I have to be on a Named Dove Field? I always remember where I have seen them, but its usually Not on one of those places.
3)Do they need to be in flight? Is that Legal or Ethical?

Thanks guys...........I had a bakers dozen in my yard this afternoon that took flight when I drove up and pretended to shoot them with my finger..........one of them was dodging and all kinds of stuff


----------



## chrisn1818 (Nov 29, 2014)

I know if doves are in season and small game season is open on the wma you can hunt them. I have killed tons of them on clear cuts with polk berries on them. I think you can shoot them with as small as a #4 shot and be ok but there might not be anything left  . Ethically I would want the bird in flight but that's just me. I do know I got in trouble for shooting them with a pellet gun when I was a kid. No tickets but I was told it was illegal and they warned my dad. Seems like they would have bigger fish to fry than bothering with a 12 year old but...


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 29, 2014)

You want to shoot either 7 1/2's or 8's for doves. I definitely wouldn't shoot anything bigger than a 6. I don't know about the seasons as I've never hunted after the opening week.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks guys.........are # 4 shots Legal? I might find myself in an Incidental take situation with a Pig


----------



## chrisn1818 (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh they are perfectly legal... just don't leave much bird to eat on unless it is quite a ways off. I am headed up to Paulding Forest to shoot some doves this weekend. They were loaded up on a cut over I was on the other day. Hope this tropical heat wave we got going on hasn't run them off


----------



## UncleLee (Dec 1, 2014)

Shoot 7 1/2s or 8s -- would use nothing lower than 6s for sure -- season runs through January 15 (we are in 3rd of 3 seasons).

Not sure about WMA restrictions as I hunt private land.  

Here is link to regs:

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 1, 2014)

I have been all over the regs, inside and out, Physical and on line regs book as well as the Go Hunt GA Website. The only thing I can find on Dove Hunting are Dates. 

I did find for "Waterfowl" that you must use size "F" or smaller, Lead Free type of Stuff, but thats Ducks right?

Is it legal to "Stalk" Doves, Rather than sitting at a fields edge? Do they have to be flying? What if they are on the ground or on a tree branch?

I know most prefer itty bitty shot size, but I am just wondering whats "Legal". Can I legally shoot them with #4 Turkey loads?

What are the Legal aspects of all of this?


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 2, 2014)

bfriendly said:


> I have been all over the regs, inside and out, Physical and on line regs book as well as the Go Hunt GA Website. The only thing I can find on Dove Hunting are Dates.
> 
> I did find for "Waterfowl" that you must use size "F" or smaller, Lead Free type of Stuff, but thats Ducks right?
> 
> ...


----------



## Threesons (Dec 8, 2014)

You got me curious about that too. I know traditionally doves are hunted with a shotgun and it may seem "unethical" or "unsportsmanlike" to kill them any other way. But, the regulations don't say anything specifically about doves other than them being small game. The small game regulations state that legal firearms are.. and I quote 





> SMALL GAME & FURBEARER FIREARMS
> • Rifles and Handguns: Any .22-cal. or smaller rimfire, air rifle, or any
> muzzleloading firearm. For fox & bobcat, centerfire firearms of .17
> caliber and larger may be used. There is no restriction on magazine
> ...


From what I can tell, you should be able to shoot a dove with any of the above stated firearms, including an air rifle.

I contacted the regional LE division of the DNR for my area and first asked what gauge and shot size was legal for doves.  He said it's whatever is legal for small game. So, I asked him if I'm out squirrel hunting and a dove lands in the tree above me, can I shoot it with my .22? He hesitated then said, no it has to be a shotgun.  I didn't push the issue with him, but I don't see it anywhere in the regulations that you must use a shotgun.  However, he would be the one writing the ticket (which doesn't necessarily mean it is against the law.. just his interpretation).

Personally, I don't have a problem ethically with sniping a dove with a pellet rifle or low velocity .22lr. It's no less of a challenge than throwing 400 pellets at a moving target. I do draw the line at only shooting them in the air if I have a shotgun though. 

Just my 2¢


----------

